# Tell it to the marines!



## Encolpius

Hello, there is a rather old-fashioned set phrase *Tell it to the marines* which means I don't believe it at all. Germans say: *Das kannst du deiner Oma erzählen!* Do you have a similar funny set phrase in Dutch, too? Thanks.


----------



## bibibiben

Probably the one that's best known: Maak dat de kat wijs!


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks, briefly, no German-like set phrase is used.


----------



## bibibiben

Well, there's also this: Je grootje! Word-for-word translation: Your granny! It can be used as a reply to someone saying something very unlikely or outlandish. It's a rather old-fashioned expression.


----------



## Encolpius

bibibiben said:


> Well, there's also this: Je grootje!....



Interesting phrase, in Hungarian it is an insult.


----------



## Red Arrow

Encolpius said:


> Interesting phrase, in Hungarian it is an insult.


In Dutch too, although most will say mother instead.

''Je moeder!''


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> In Dutch too


_Je grootje_ expresses disbelief. It's not an insult.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> _Je grootje_ expresses disbelief. It's not an insult.


But I can imagine that some might say ''Je oma!'' as an insult, since ''Je moeder!'' has become a popular insult.

See Maternale belediging.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> But I can imagine that some might say ''Je oma!'' as an insult,


Well, not in the Netherlands. Maybe in Belgium?




Red Arrow :D said:


> since ''Je moeder!'' has become a popular insult.


Again, not in the Netherlands. People hardly ever shout "je moeder!" as an insult here. It may be common in some migrant circles, but it never gained wide popularity. "Yo mama" jokes are practically non-existent in the Netherlands and are considered an American thing.


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> Well, not in the Netherlands. Maybe in Belgium?


Consider yourself lucky, then 
It has become popular in Belgium, and it is quite annoying. None of my friends say it, and I don't say it either, but some people say it all the time.
(Mostly ''uw moeder'', since most people don't say je / jou here)


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik heb nog nooit een Belg 'je oma' of 'je grootje' als belediging horen zeggen. Ik zou moeite hebben om niet in een daverende lach te schieten. 'Je moeder' hoor ik eigenlijk ook nooit, maar net als bibibiben kan ik me voorstellen dat allochtonen het zeggen, of typetjes die "street" willen zijn.


----------



## Red Arrow

Hans M. said:


> Ik heb nog nooit een Belg 'je oma' of 'je grootje' als belediging horen zeggen. Ik zou moeite hebben om niet in een daverende lach te schieten. 'Je moeder' hoor ik eigenlijk ook nooit, maar net als bibibiben kan ik me voorstellen dat allochtonen het zeggen, of typetjes die "street" willen zijn.


Ik denk dat sowieso niemand ''grootje'' zegt hier XD
Ik reageerde dus op wat Encolpius zei. Ik ken genoeg mensen die ''uw moeder'' zeggen, dus ik kan me perfect voorstellen dat er ook wel ''uw oma'', ''uw bomma'' of misschien zelfs ''je oma'' gezegd wordt.

Maar goed, ik heb ooit in een klas gezeten waarvan de helft Sport-wetenschappen deed. Dan hoor je nu eenmaal zulke dingen. (Niet dat ik iets tegen sporters heb)


----------



## Peterdg

Red Arrow :D said:


> It has become popular in Belgium, and it is quite annoying. None of my friends say it, and I don't say it either, but some people say it all the time.
> (Mostly ''uw moeder'', since most people don't say je / jou here)


Ugh!
Nog nooit gehoord.


----------



## ThomasK

Wij zullen in Vlaanderen eerder zeggen: "Maak dat iemand anders wijs", denk ik...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> Wij zullen in Vlaanderen eerder zeggen: "Maak dat iemand anders wijs", denk ik...


Eerder dan wat, bedoel je?


----------



## ThomasK

Eerder dan iets met grootmoeders, of andere mensen...


----------

